# "Spezielles" MMORPG gesucht



## GameKing88 (12. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend,

Weiß jetzt nicht ob das hier reingehört, aber denke ich bin richtig^^.

Also,ich suche schon seit Tagen ein neues MMORPG, was ich über Weihnachten etc. spielen kann.

Dies sollte für mich folgende Schwerpunkte enthalten:

1. Es sollte möglich sein, auch allein ganz nach Oben zu kommen. Sowohl im PvE (wobei mir das ziemlich Wurst ist) als auch im PvP.
Scheint jetzt ein wenig komisch zu sein, in einem MMO allein spielen zu wollen, oder xD?
Nur leg ich keinen Wert auf Gruppen, bin lieber allein unterwegs, will mich dennoch mit anderen messen können in Duellen, Schlachten etc., ohne gezwungen zu sein, mit Verbündeten z.B. eine Schlachtzugsgrp. zu bilden.
Um es kurz zu sagen, ICH WILL DER GRÖßTE SEIN! Der Held!

2. Das Spiel soll Schwerter, Äxte, gutaussehende Rüstungen etc. enthalten und keine Feuerwaffen, sprich MG`s, Pistolen usw. , eben nicht wie ein Ego-Shooter aufgebaut sein. Halt Fantasy mäßig. Wenn ich einen Boss besiegt habe oder im PvP erfolgreich war, und eine neue Rüstung etc. bekomme, sollte die schon vom weitem zeigen, das mit mir nicht zu Spaßen ist^^!

3. Eine halbwegs ansprechende Grafik besitzen, sprich schöne Texturen etc.! Keine Lust auf Matschgrafik.

4. Gute und sinnvolle Talente!

5. Spiel sollte viele Gegenspieler aufweisen und nicht leer sein. Dort sollten nicht nur PvE-Nerds spielen, die den ganzen Tag nur iwelche dummen Mobs umhauen und rumheulen, wenn jemand mal bissl PvP fördert!

6. Sollte über einen möglichst langen Zeitraum Motivationen bieten.

Ob es F2P ist, oder man sich dies erst kaufen muss, ist mir ziemlich egal.

Ich habe schon folgende Spiele gespielt und für mich als ungeeignet empfunden:

World of Warcraft:
Ja wer kennt es denn eigtl. nicht? Damals Cool, heute pfui. Nie wieder. Viel zu sehr auf das Zusammenspielen mit anderen ausgelegt, PvE im aktuellen Conetent Solo überhaupt nicht möglich, genau wie PvP. Ständiger Zwang mit anderen eine Gruppe zu bilden und TS- Sessions ohne Ende, nur um im Spiel vorranzukommen. Der Solist hat hier gar keine Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten.

Rift:
Gestern angespielt, aber war schon beim aussuchen eines Servers erschrocken, Auslastung PvP-Server niedrig, PvE-Mittel...
Na toll, dacht ich, verkriechen sich alle auf den PvE Server, weil sie Angst haben. Blick im Forum klärte mich dann auch auf.
Rumgeheule wegen Gankern etc., Klassenungleichgewicht usw. hat PvP in Rift den Gnadenstoß gegeben.
Hab trotzdem mal einen Char erstellt, naja, ist alles wie WoW! Grafik Geschmackssache, hatte alles auf Ultra, war aber auch nicht der burner...
Nunja, sein gelassen, nicht mein Ding. Scheint auch nichts für Solisten zu sein.

AgeofConan:
Was soll ich dazu sagen? Nur noch ein deutscher Server der auch noch PvE ist...Wow! Hatte mich trotzdem mal durchgerungen und bis ca. Level 40 gespielt. Das war aber echt langweilig.
Mir wird beim Leveln nichts weiter geboten, als zu questen um im Lvl aufzusteigen. PvP??! Nicht vorhanden! Im Lowlevel öffnet sich nicht ein "Mini" (soetwas wie Battlegrounds in anderen spielen, denke ich! Kann ich aber nicht mit Gewißheit sagen, da ich nie die Möglichkeit hatte, in eines zu joinen....) und auf 80 scheint das auch nicht anders zu sein.
Man liest im Chat immer nur, "Suche dies und das für T1,T2,T3,T4". Also, nur Leute die PvE machen, super...
Einmal hab ich miterlebt, wie einer zu "Minis" auf gerufen hat und meldete, das schon 2 offen seien, der wurde dann beleidigt etc. fand ich echt schon krass.
Nunja, habe dann aufgehört, nur Quest zu machen ist nicht mein Ding! Ich möchte Abwechslung, schon während der Levelphase!

So, das waren die Spiele , welche ich schon gespielt hatte. Manche fallen schon von vornerein raus wie EVE-Online, Das komische StarWars MMO, Star (T)Dreck (xD), Lord of the Rings (scheint auch nur PvE Mist zu sein, mit Gruppenspiel etc....), Diablo3, League of Legends (Da bekamm ich schon Augenkrebs, als ich die Screenshots angesehen habe. Einfach häßlich)

Nun frage ich mich, ob es überhaupt ein Spiel gibt, was meinen Anforderungen zumindest teilweise erfüllt.
Die Zeit des einzelnen Helden scheint vorbei zu sein, heutzutage zählt scheinbar nur noch, mit anderen gemeinsam Erfolge zu erarbeiten.
Ich habe eigtl. nichts gegen Gruppenbildung, nur sollte auch einem Einzelgänger die Möglickeit gegeben werden, Erfolge zu erzielen.
Ich habe 5 Jahre WoW gespielt, aber seinen wir mal ehrlich... Hat sich von euch da einer mal als etwas besonderes gefühlt?
Egal ob Raidboss oder hohe Arenawertung (Gladi!!), für alles brauchte man immer andere Mitspieler, sonst wäre das nie etwas geworden. Sicherlich hat man seinen Beitrag dazu geleistet, aber im Endeffekt war man nur einer von Vielen, nicht DER EINE.
Dann noch die Unzuverlässigkeit der Leute,falsche Versprechungen, gewarte, weil Spieler XYZ wieder Mama beim Einkaufstaschen hochtragen helfen muss usw. .
Das hat mir die Lust darauf verdorben...

Entschuldigung, das der Text so lang wurde, das war eigtl. nicht beabsichtigt!

Nun, ich bin für Vorschläge offen und dankbar.

p.s.: Die Aussagen über die oben genannten Spiele spiegeln meine Meinung wieder. Ich wollte damit niemanden angreifen. Wenn ihr anderer Meinug seit, dann geht das für mich in Ordnung, Geschmäcker sind verschieden!

MfG


----------



## jolk (12. Dezember 2012)

So Leid es mir auch tut, aber du solltest es eher mit einem Singleplayer RPG probieren als mit einem MMORPG.


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2012)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu sagen, ICH WILL DER GRÖßTE SEIN! Der Held!



Geh raus vor die Tür und hilf einer Oma bei Schnee und Eis über die Straße


----------



## Tikume (12. Dezember 2012)

Wie wärs mit Guild Wars 2?
Da gibt es zwar auch Pistolen und Gewehre, aber ein Ego-Shooter ist es nicht. Solo leveln ist auch kein Thema.
Solo PvP - naja wenn Du als Dieb abhängst ja. Oder wenn Du Structured PvP wie bei den Wow Battlegrounds auch als Solo empfindest.


----------



## Plato0n (12. Dezember 2012)

Absolut Guild Wars 2! solltest du dir dringend anschaun, wenn du "es zu was bringen" willst, brauchst du maximal eine 5er Gruppe im PvE und 8 Leute im PvP, das sollte ohne Probleme machbar sein. Auch wenn es Gewehre und Pistolen gibt is das Setting halt doch eher fantasy welt ala WOW.

Die Grafik ist, meiner meinung nach, für ein MMo richtig gut, sieht besser aus als SWTOR und is dabei nur ca so hungrig wie WoW

Die Talente sind zwar gegenüber GW1 deutlich reduziert worden, allerdings handelte es sich hier eher um gesund schrumpfen. So hatte in gw1 der Nekro gut über 150 skills zur verfügung, was dann doch ein wenig zuviel des guten war.

Langzeitmotivation?! 





> ICH WILL DER GRÖßTE SEIN! Der Held!


 Versuch dir nen Legendary zu schmieden, und wir sprechen uns frühstens im Sommer wieder, wenn du dich ranhälst! Also das is auch gegeben.

Uneingeschränkter Tipp ist somit: Guildwars 2


----------



## FarinHH (12. Dezember 2012)

Hier kann ich nur uneingeschränkt sagen...:

Guild Wars II...

Es ist wie geschaffen für deine Anforderungen - denn du bist nie auf soziale Interaktion angewiesen... auch bei den "Events".


Beste Grüsse


----------



## GameKing88 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ok, danke für die/den Vorschlag, werde GW2 dann am WE mal spielen.


----------



## odinxd (13. Dezember 2012)

"World of Warcraft:
Ja wer kennt es denn eigtl. nicht? Damals Cool, heute pfui. Nie wieder. Viel zu sehr auf das Zusammenspielen mit anderen ausgelegt, PvE im aktuellen Conetent Solo überhaupt nicht möglich, genau wie PvP. Ständiger Zwang mit anderen eine Gruppe zu bilden und TS- Sessions ohne Ende, nur um im Spiel vorranzukommen. Der Solist hat hier gar keine Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten."


Das bringt mich zum lächeln^^ Ne mal ehrlich ich finde grade seit MOP kommt man so verdammt schnell als Solospieler vorran, auch ohne Inis, Und die alten Raids solo durchkloppen wird einem auch immer leichter gemacht. Nun habe ich selber einen neustart gemacht und bin noch garnicht bis zum Endgame gekommen aber ich meine es gibt auch dort was für Solospieler. Durch den Crossserver Kram, der beim leveln teilweise nervig ist, kann man viel mehr Open PVP 1gegen1 betreiben.
Ansonsten finde ich passen deine gewünschten Punkte auch dazu. Will dich nich dazu überreden aber nen Denkanstoss geben weil es mittlerweile doch verdammt gut auch für Solospieler ist


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2012)

Also MMO wüsst ich auch grad kein geeignetes für Dich. Aber wenn Du mal wirklich so richtig der Über-IMBA-Held sein willst, dann musst Du Fable oder Gothic spielen. Nur sind das halt SP-Spiele...

Fable 3 ist zwar verhältnismässig flach im Gegensatz zu Fable 1, aber dafür wird man im Laufe des Spiels König und kann nachher noch weiterspielen.


----------



## floppydrive (13. Dezember 2012)

Spiel Dark Souls


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Spiel Dark Souls



 Er schrieb MMORPG, nicht Pseudo-Coop


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...] aber dafür wird man im Laufe des Spiels König und kann nachher noch weiterspielen.



DU SPOILER!


----------



## floppydrive (13. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Er schrieb MMORPG, nicht Pseudo-Coop



Er will doch ey alles alleine machen können, so muss er wenigstens noch bissl was tun dafür


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist dann doch noch was eingefallen, allerdings wird Dir das optisch nicht gefallen: Runescape




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Runescape kannst Du all Deine Talente alleine leveln, PvP ist gegeben, das Spiel ist eigentlich für ein Browserspiel recht umfangreich und es ist kostenlos. Am Anfang wirst Du null Plan vom Spiel haben, daher empfehl ich mal nen Anfängerguide. Wie gesagt, Runescape ist zwar ein Browserspiel, aber ein MMO in dem man eigentlich recht easy solo spielen kann und auf andere überhaupt nicht angewiesen ist.


----------



## Saji (13. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also MMO wüsst ich auch grad kein geeignetes für Dich.



Geht mir ähnlich. Viele rufen hier zwar nach GW2, was ich wirklich noch nachvollziehen kann, aber dier TE scheint sich ja vor jedweder Interaktion mit anderen Spielern zu sträuben. Ich habe zwar in GW2 meine Diebin auch größtenteils alleine gelevelt, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich Fraktale oder Verließe alleine spielen sollte; und genau das will er ja, Content alleine genießen. Ich frage mich ob der TE sich bei den Drachenevents angesichts der Spielermasse in einer dunklen Ecke zusammenkauern würde... 

Ich würde auch eher zu einem Singleplayer-RPG raten. Skyrim, Gothic 3, Fable 3... da ist man überall "the Crack in Town".


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Dezember 2012)

Wie testosterongeschwängert dieser Thread ist, wow. Will auch mal schnuppern, vielleicht werd ich dann auch DER EINE. Ach ja, ich empfehle Skyrim und für PvP Street Fighter 4. Perfekte Mischung für Deine Bedürfnisse.


----------

